# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  36 Hours in P Town

## MIke R

As travel articles go , this one actually isn't bad ....they actually got most of the  choices tight :eagerness:





36 Hours in Provincetown, Mass.
By BENOIT DENIZET-LEWISJULY 24, 2014
Photo


Clockwise from top left: walking on the breakwater; the sun lights up Herring Cove Beach; a performer on Commercial Street; oysters at the Red Inn; and taking in the view from Pilgrim Monument.

Credit Kayana Szymczak for The New York Times


Perched at the tip of Cape Cod  or at the end of the world, as locals like to say  Provincetown is a quirky beach community favored by artists, drag queens, L.G.B.T. people, heterosexual families from the suburbs and oddballs on the run. Provincetown combines small-town charm with big-city spunk, and its nestled among miles of peaceful dunes and seashore. If you want solitude, come in the winter when hardly anyone is here  or anything is open. But if youre after warm weather and high-season theatrics, arrive in July, August or early September. Be careful about what summer week you choose. Many have a theme, and your Provincetown experience will differ whether youre here for Family Week, Girl Splash or Bear Week.


FRIDAY


1. Oysters and Celebrities | 4 p.m.


Rent a bike from one of the handful of rental shops in town  if you arrive by ferry, the closest is Arnolds Bikes  and head west for about a mile on Commercial Street, the towns main drag. Try not to crash into any famous writers on the way  John Waters, Tony Kushner, Andrew Sullivan and Michael Cunningham are generally in residence during the summer. (Before your visit consider reading Mr. Cunninghams Lands End: A Walk in Provincetown, a celebration of the town and the best introduction to the area.) Stop at the Red Inn and savor $1.25 shrimp and Wellfleet oysters, or cocktails on the deck with views of the harbor and the Long Point Lighthouse. The Red Inn is also one of the towns best upscale dinner spots.


2. Break for the Breakwater | 5 p.m.


Take a left out of the Red Inn and bike to the other side of the rotary at the end of Commercial Street. Youll see the breakwater, a mile-long stretch of mammoth granite blocks that leads to a mostly deserted portion of Herring Cove Beach. Two warnings: The breakwater is longer than it appears, and its rocks are better traversed sober. But any trip to Provincetown without at least a partial trek along those rocks is probably incomplete. If its high tide, go for a swim in the lagoon that forms along the breakwater. If its low tide, walk across the harbor floor to the beach.


3. Strolling for Art | 7 p.m.


Painters love Provincetown for its distinctive vistas and breathtaking light, and on Friday nights you can admire the work of celebrated Cape Cod artists  including Anne Packard and John Dowd  in dozens of galleries that stay open late. (Many offer wine and cheese.) Concentrate your efforts in the towns East End and be sure to visit the Albert Merola Gallery, William-Scott Gallery, Schoolhouse Gallery and Julie Heller Gallery East. Also drop by the 100-year-old Provincetown Art Association and Museum (PAAM), which is free Friday nights and features exhibitions and workshops year-round.


4. Drag Queens & Quartets | 8:30 p.m.


Theres never a shortage of entertainment here, from street performers to big-name nightclub acts. Commercial Street is rich with drag queens hawking their shows (sometimes perilously on bicycles and mopeds), and one of the local favorites is the offbeat and inimitable Dina Martina (Crown & Anchor, $25), who has been performing here every summer for 10 years. Well-Strung  a talented quartet of men who sing and play string instruments  got its start in Provincetown and brilliantly fuses pop and classical music from Madonna to Beethoven (the Art House; tickets, $30).


5. Toast the Town | 10 p.m.


For a late-night meal or drink, head to the NorEast Beer Gardens outside tables. Order the beer-battered fish and chips or a dozen oysters ($24), and choose from a wide array of local beers. If you would rather drink wine, go west on Commercial Street to Joon Bar and Kitchen, an outstanding restaurant and wine bar that serves food until 10 p.m. and drinks until 1 a.m. Dont miss Joons fried olives ($9), roasted halibut ($20) and fries with foie gras aioli ($9).


SATURDAY


6. Climbing Through History | 10 a.m.


Photo


The 252-foot tall Pilgrim Monument. Credit Kayana Szymczak for The New York Times
Grab a delicious breakfast sandwich (from $4.25) or blueberry muffin ($3) at Connies Bakery and pick a spot to enjoy it a few feet away on the deck at Aqua Bar at the rear of the Aquarium Mall. (You cant beat the harbor views.) After breakfast, head toward the tallest structure in town  the 252-foot tall Pilgrim Monument. Built between 1907 and 1910, the tower commemorates the arrival of the Mayflower Pilgrims in Provincetown. (The Pilgrims hung around for a few weeks before deciding that this was no place for a permanent settlement.) The monument is the countrys tallest all-granite structure and offers stunning sights of the town, Cape Cod and, if youre lucky, Bostons skyline. At the base of the monument is the Provincetown Museum, which chronicles the towns maritime history.


7. Relish the Canteen | 1 p.m.


Provincetowns best casual lunch spot is the Canteen, a charming Cape Cod-style dining spot in the heart of town. There are a few tables inside, another pair on the street (perfect for people-watching), and a long communal table in the backyard near the beach. Dont leave the Canteen without trying the cod banh mi ($9.99), pulled pork tacos ($13.95) and crispy brussels sprouts in fish sauce ($7.99). If you want something you can easily take to the beach, walk or bike to Relish in the West End and try any of its delicious sandwiches (all for under $9).


8. A Beach for Everyone | 2 p.m.


Provincetowns most visited beach is Herring Cove, which is only a short bike ride away and has gentle surf and views of the setting sun. Herring Cove is unofficially divided into sections: The closest to the parking lot is where youll find families, many with small children. If you walk south (or to the left when facing the water), youll cross into an area favored by lesbians, followed by one favored by gay men, followed by one favored by naked gay men. Prefer your parcel of sand devoid of sexual identity politics? Then bike the Province Lands Bike Trail  or take a shuttle from MacMillan Pier  to Race Point, a prettier beach two miles from town.


9. Rowdy Little Tea Party | 5 p.m.


If Commercial Street seems quieter between 5 and 7 p.m., thats because a good portion of the towns visitors are at Tea Dance at the Boatslip Resort. There is no actual tea served at this deck-side party overlooking the harbor, but there is a $10 Planters Punch designed to get you drunk before dinner. For a quieter alternative, go shopping. In the West End, be sure to visit Loveland, where youll find eclectic and bohemian handcrafted furniture, ceramics and clothing curated by the shop owner, Josh Patner.



10. Dinner Scene | 8 p.m.


If youre hungry for old-school Provincetown, head to the restaurant called Front Street, a town favorite with some of the best Italian food around. You cant go wrong with the carbonara con pappardelle ($21.95) or the braised beef and short-rib ravioli ($23.95). For a tasty alternative off Commercial Street, dine at Backstreet, a two-story restaurant with both indoor and outdoor seating. Dont miss the chef Raul Garcias hand-ground grits ($9), blue corn calamari ($12) and Brazilian fish moqueca ($26).


11. Cats and Cocktails | 11 p.m.


There are many bars and clubs in town, with most catering to the L.G.B.T. community. Start your evening at Shipwreck Lounge, where couches and a fireplace (not to mention the two friendly house cats) make you feel as if youre in someones upscale living room. Out back, theres a fire pit and lounge seating. If youre in the mood to dance, skip over to A-House. Built in 1798 (and seemingly never renovated), the building now houses a dance floor and patio thats busy after 11:30 on summer nights. Youll want to start your dancing early, though. Bars here close at 1 a.m., after which a spirited crowd routinely continues the party in front of Spiritus Pizza on Commercial Street.


SUNDAY


12. Romancing the Brunch | 11 a.m.


There are several good breakfast spots in town, including Devons (in the East End) and its sister location, Devons Deep Sea Dive (in the West End). Try the pancakes with fresh strawberries ($11) or breakfast burrito with home fries ($14). The East End location is perfect for a romantic meal, especially if you score a table on the covered front patio.


13. Whale of a Good Time | 1 p.m.


You can often spot seals near the shoreline while sunning at Herring Cove or Race Point beaches, but if youre after a bigger catch, try a three-plus hour whale watching tour courtesy of Dolphin Fleet ($46 for adults).

----------


## andynap

Since there are 2 overnights they could have included some lodging. The pictures would have been nice  :Wink:

----------


## Rosemary

I would like to try that cod bahn mi...

----------


## KevinS

> I would like to try that cod bahn mi...



It does sound interesting...

----------


## T3

> As travel articles go , this one actually isn't bad ....they actually got most of the  choices tight :eagerness:.




The author spends summers in town ... doing a reading from his book about a cross country trip with his dog tonight 7PM 7/25 at Fine Arts Work Center on upper Pearl Street ...

Unknown.jpeg

----------


## MIke R

That looks interesting .....sorry I ll miss it ....I would like to get his book in my shop 

btw the place Relish they mention is my old cafe

on another note when I went to bed last night I noticed an ocean kayak on the rocks ....so I said to myself if it's still there in the morning I m grabbing it ....and it was so I did .....Lena will love playing with this...and it's a good one made by  Old Town

----------


## MIke R

At Canteen the  crispy Brussels sprouts in fish sauce is killer good ....and the original chicken wings from  Pucci s Harborside are there and they are the best wings I ve  ever had

----------


## andynap

> on another note when I went to bed last night I noticed an ocean kayak on the rocks ....so I said to myself if it's still there in the morning I m grabbing it ....and it was so I did .....Lena will love playing with this...and it's a good one made by  Old Town



Is that the law of the sea or just Ptown- ?  :cool:

----------


## MIke R

There is an official process and I did do it .....this happens multiple times every summer and no one ever comes looking for it .,,,

----------


## Dennis

> Is that the law of the sea or just Ptown- ?



The "Official Process":





> if it's still there in the morning I m grabbing it ....

----------


## T3

> Is that the law of the sea or just Ptown- ?



... dealing with the body can be a problem but most of us do not fret over whether taking a boat stranded on the rocks here is salvage or plunder ... given all the time and resources that get wasted by the USCG and others when loose kayaks and other small boats get spotted, which as Mike says is very common, there is not much sympathy for someone who loses their kayak if they have not put a paddle smart sticker on it ....

ps.jpg





> ....sorry I'll miss it (Benoit's book reading) ...



... yeah, I don't know if it is worth giving up the Art Walk for ...

----------


## MIke R

Exactly .... I let the harbor authorities  know I have it.....if in 30 days no one inquires about it ( they won't ) ...it's mine ...meanwhile it's in plain sight behind my boat for anyone looking for it .....it's the way it's done  here and everyone is cool with it....in the marina we have a garage full of skiffs , boogie boards,  kayaks etc found in and along the harbor which have gone unclaimed .....and we basically let any of  our customers use them if they need to or want to while they re here

seeing the kayak had no paddle in it my guess is someone a few miles away in Beach Point beached it at low tide having no clue just how big our high tides are here and it got taken out with the tide ....end of story

----------


## MIke R

Oh and T3....  On my way to nor'easter  beer garden for dinner tonight I saw a pig being  walked on a leash on Commercial Street...... :Triumphant:

----------


## andynap

So it's the law of Ptown.

----------


## MIke R

> So it's the law of Ptown.




Its how every harbor I've spent time in handles it ......

----------


## T3

> Oh and T3....  On my way to nor'easter  beer garden for dinner tonight I saw a pig being  walked on a leash on Commercial Street......




Pigs, bears, bulls, otters ... just another Friday night on Commercial Street ...

----------


## KevinS

Mike, I like those rules.  Could you keep your eye out for, say, a 50' Ocean sportfish for me, LOL!

----------


## MIke R

Yeah sure.....I ll let you know if I come  across one of those  :Wink-slap:

----------


## T3

> So it's the law of Ptown.



... sadly even as back as the 1800's, some dedicated expert beachcombers have been unfairly labeled mooncussers on the outer Cape by some ...

Mike had a nice living classroom, Lady Maryland (64' LWL), pull in to his neighborhood this weekend ...

DSCN0463.jpg
DSCN0495.jpg

----------


## MIke R

I also had the freakin Kalmar Nyckel leave at 5 A.M. this  morning and for whatever reason felt compelled to blow his freakin horn one long blast for leaving and three short  blasts for going in reverse.

at 5 A.M.

with virtually no boat traffic

idiots

----------


## T3

... could have added a cannon salute for good measure ... and maybe hit a cormorant or 2 ...

DSCN5602.jpg
DSCN0389.jpg

----------


## MIke R

Yeah well.she s gone...I get up at 530 anyway on Commercial Bass days so it was no big deal ....just cracked me up they were doing that ......

and yes that other boat was beautiful but it looks like she s gone as well

----------


## JoshA

The Morgan was sitting just behind the Constitution off Charlestown last week.

----------


## T3

> The Morgan was sitting just behind the Constitution off Charlestown last week.



... good choice of dates for your visit to Boston ... BTW, after the summer the Constitution will be in drydock for maintenance restoration until 2018 ...

----------


## JoshA

Boston's a great town. Very innovative in their use of amphibious transport.

----------


## MIke R

Boston is a great fun city

----------


## andynap

My wife was a guest Captain for one of those amphibious vehicles. Don't ask me why.

----------


## MIke R

> My wife was a guest Captain for one of those amphibious vehicles. Don't ask me why.



i can see that ......

----------


## T3

> Boston's a great town. Very innovative in their use of amphibious transport.







> My wife was a guest Captain for one of those amphibious vehicles. Don't ask me why.



The duck boats have been used for a few celebrations in recent years ... recently traded pitcher Jake Peavy bought the duck boat he rode in during the 2013 World Series celebration for $75000 so they can be make nice souvenirs of memorable events ... 
DSCN0165.jpg
DSCN0388.jpg

----------

